# Possible HUGE Mania Spoilers.



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I'd love to see the KO Show main eventing. The most exciting thing on the card for me.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Inb4 "plans changed''


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

Owens said on Raw Monday night this was main eventing night 1 of Wrestlemania. This isn't exactly breaking news.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

> Reddit insider kermit125, who has broken several stories in the past, has posted some notes for Night 1 and 2 of WWE WrestleMania.
> 
> kermit125 notes that the plan is for Seth Rollins vs. Cody Rhodes to happen on WrestleMania Sunday (Night 2). The Raw Women’s Championship match between champion Becky Lynch and Bianca Belair is scheduled for WrestleMania Saturday (Night 1).
> 
> ...


Source: Steve Austin scheduled to close out WWE WrestleMania Saturday, news on other matches


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

If Austin vs KO is not a match then I don’t see it closing the show, but if it is gonna end up being a match then I can see it closing night 1.


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

I think it's better if this is just a talk show segment. Austin's official return match should be saved for an A List opponent.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

According to a known source and insider on Reddit who has confirmed multiple rumours before they came to fruition such as Cody Rhodes signing with WWE and facing Seth Rollins at WrestleMania, confirmed Steve Austin would be in a program with Kevin Owens at WrestleMania, as well as announcing the Hall of Fame inductees months beforehand, Steve Austin vs Kevin Owens is currently slated to close the first night of WrestleMania as the main event. 

He also confirmed Becky Lynch vs Bianca Belair will open Night 1, while Cody Rhodes vs Seth Rollins will take place on Night 2.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

He's not gonna wrestle. It's gonna be part of the KO Show. The most you will see is a stunner. I guess Austin saw how bad the buildup and creative was and decided not to taint his legacy by taking part in a major angle and match when it's booked by these jerkoffs.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

If they’re closing, then I see a short match happening. And if that’s the case, I feel better about what I spent on going now haha


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Austin 3:16 says i just whooped your ass....in a match if it's closing night one.


----------



## music mania (Jan 3, 2017)

All men's important matches are on night 2


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Fearless Viper said:


> Inb4 "plans changed''


This


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Kevin Owens closing Night One?

Wow, if he done what the Internet wanted he would have been feuding with Jurassic Express and Best Friends.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> According to a known source and insider on Reddit who has confirmed multiple rumours before they came to fruition such as Cody Rhodes signing with WWE and facing Seth Rollins at WrestleMania, confirmed Steve Austin would be in a program with Kevin Owens at WrestleMania, as well as announcing the Hall of Fame inductees months beforehand, Steve Austin vs Kevin Owens is currently slated to close the first night of WrestleMania as the main event.
> 
> He also confirmed Becky Lynch vs Bianca Belair will open Night 1, while Cody Rhodes vs Seth Rollins will take place on Night 2.


I hope this is the outcome.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Leviticus said:


> He's not gonna wrestle. It's gonna be part of the KO Show. The most you will see is a stunner. I guess Austin saw how bad the buildup and creative was and decided not to taint his legacy by taking part in a major angle and match when it's booked by these jerkoffs.



Pretty sure if it's closing the show its gonna be more than just a Stunner. Plus Austin cutting that promo about how after 18 years somethings awakened inside him, yeah, it's not just gonna be a Stunner. It almost seems like people are wishing for that for some reason.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

AUSTINS BACK BOYS


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Aww poor Charlotte she not main eventing.


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 118786
> 
> 
> 
> Austin vs. Owens closing??


That's stupid and yet another false claim while teh IWC eats up up.

Everyone knows Austin isn't having a match.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

wrasslin_casual said:


> That's stupid and yet another false claim while teh IWC eats up up.
> 
> Everyone knows Austin isn't having a match.



Doesn't mean it won't close. Austin in a 5-7 minute brawl would probably be a better closer than Becky vs. Bianca or Charlotte vs. Ronda.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Austin vs. Owens closing??


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I'd love to see the KO Show main eventing. The most exciting thing on the card for me.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Inb4 "plans changed''


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

Owens said on Raw Monday night this was main eventing night 1 of Wrestlemania. This isn't exactly breaking news.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

> Reddit insider kermit125, who has broken several stories in the past, has posted some notes for Night 1 and 2 of WWE WrestleMania.
> 
> kermit125 notes that the plan is for Seth Rollins vs. Cody Rhodes to happen on WrestleMania Sunday (Night 2). The Raw Women’s Championship match between champion Becky Lynch and Bianca Belair is scheduled for WrestleMania Saturday (Night 1).
> 
> ...


Source: Steve Austin scheduled to close out WWE WrestleMania Saturday, news on other matches


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

If Austin vs KO is not a match then I don’t see it closing the show, but if it is gonna end up being a match then I can see it closing night 1.


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

I think it's better if this is just a talk show segment. Austin's official return match should be saved for an A List opponent.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

According to a known source and insider on Reddit who has confirmed multiple rumours before they came to fruition such as Cody Rhodes signing with WWE and facing Seth Rollins at WrestleMania, confirmed Steve Austin would be in a program with Kevin Owens at WrestleMania, as well as announcing the Hall of Fame inductees months beforehand, Steve Austin vs Kevin Owens is currently slated to close the first night of WrestleMania as the main event. 

He also confirmed Becky Lynch vs Bianca Belair will open Night 1, while Cody Rhodes vs Seth Rollins will take place on Night 2.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

He's not gonna wrestle. It's gonna be part of the KO Show. The most you will see is a stunner. I guess Austin saw how bad the buildup and creative was and decided not to taint his legacy by taking part in a major angle and match when it's booked by these jerkoffs.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

If they’re closing, then I see a short match happening. And if that’s the case, I feel better about what I spent on going now haha


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Austin 3:16 says i just whooped your ass....in a match if it's closing night one.


----------



## music mania (Jan 3, 2017)

All men's important matches are on night 2


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Fearless Viper said:


> Inb4 "plans changed''


This


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Kevin Owens closing Night One?

Wow, if he done what the Internet wanted he would have been feuding with Jurassic Express and Best Friends.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> According to a known source and insider on Reddit who has confirmed multiple rumours before they came to fruition such as Cody Rhodes signing with WWE and facing Seth Rollins at WrestleMania, confirmed Steve Austin would be in a program with Kevin Owens at WrestleMania, as well as announcing the Hall of Fame inductees months beforehand, Steve Austin vs Kevin Owens is currently slated to close the first night of WrestleMania as the main event.
> 
> He also confirmed Becky Lynch vs Bianca Belair will open Night 1, while Cody Rhodes vs Seth Rollins will take place on Night 2.


I hope this is the outcome.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Leviticus said:


> He's not gonna wrestle. It's gonna be part of the KO Show. The most you will see is a stunner. I guess Austin saw how bad the buildup and creative was and decided not to taint his legacy by taking part in a major angle and match when it's booked by these jerkoffs.



Pretty sure if it's closing the show its gonna be more than just a Stunner. Plus Austin cutting that promo about how after 18 years somethings awakened inside him, yeah, it's not just gonna be a Stunner. It almost seems like people are wishing for that for some reason.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

AUSTINS BACK BOYS


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Aww poor Charlotte she not main eventing.


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 118786
> 
> 
> 
> Austin vs. Owens closing??


That's stupid and yet another false claim while teh IWC eats up up.

Everyone knows Austin isn't having a match.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

wrasslin_casual said:


> That's stupid and yet another false claim while teh IWC eats up up.
> 
> Everyone knows Austin isn't having a match.



Doesn't mean it won't close. Austin in a 5-7 minute brawl would probably be a better closer than Becky vs. Bianca or Charlotte vs. Ronda.


----------

